# Granny's famous vaping lounge - PE



## Lukeness (7/8/16)

Happened to see the new store at the boardwalk today so went in to check it out. 

Great vibe and excellent service, I'll be sure to visit again next time I'm in PE.

Can't wait to try my new juice.

Sorry some guys swiped so many of your samplers at your opening on Friday- not cool.


----------



## Lukeness (16/12/16)

So last night, four months later, I'm back in the boardwalk. It's 9.30pm and although it's closed I see there's still a light on and someone inside, probably sorting out the dates cash up before heading home.
I'm miffed because I'm in PE for a few days and my top box coil has suddenly decided it's finished and there's nowhere to get another at this time of night. 
I try the door, hoping for some luck but it's locked.
I turn to walk away and I'm called back and welcomed inside. The guys replace my coil, prime it and fill the tank (bonus) and we have a good chat and laugh about my dodgy battery (I know, I know). 
I can't recommend the service enough and urge anyone to give them a shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

Still the 15q that I have you with the kbox mini? Its time for a Minikin V2 bru... the green one has ur name on it... with 2 new turds.

Then you can hand the kbox down to mrs lukeness.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Lukeness (16/12/16)

I reckon that's a plan @boxerulez
Still loving the juice, btw. Real winner.


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

Glad you enjoying it!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Lukeness (30/1/17)

Just a note that Granny's has been renamed to East Coast Vapes.


----------

